# How long does it take to get a fecal occult blood test results back?



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

I've turned the test in around 15 days ago, and I still havne't gotten the results sent back yet.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Seems like it would be about time, I'd call the doctor to see if they got the results. Sometimes they don't send them to the patient and sometimes you aren't on a priority to get a call when the results are normal.


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

So then more than likely it would be normal?


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes, I'm sure you can call and ask by now.Do you have a follow up appointment booked already? A lot of doctors would probably just wait until then to discuss the results seeing as you'll be back for help anyways...


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes - it's also HIGHLY likely that you haven't been called because there's no urgency for it.. Meaning it was fine.


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

Ashers86 said:


> Do you have a follow up appointment booked already? A lot of doctors would probably just wait until then to discuss the results seeing as you'll be back for help anyways...


Not really, I was there at the time to get a physical, and like I said before he wasn't really paying attaiton when I was talking about it. Which wasn't really assuring me at all. So the time I'll be seeing will be when I have to get more meds. Which isn't for another a couple months I think?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually they call quickly when they see something wrong.Often if it is normal they don't call and you have to ask to get the results. At least that is how it is with me. Although my GP is usually good about getting a copy of the results mailed to me, eventually.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well if it's booked then I'm sure the question at hand will be discussed then.I know it seems silly, but I wrote down everything that happened to me in terms of eating habits & bowel movements, and when I experienced pain & blood and the severity of it and took it to my doctor - that's when she finally took it seriously and stopped with the whole "just take Metamucil, you'll be fine!" preach.Just saying - may be a good idea for you? Do you have any other tests going on? What has the doctor told you to do in the meantime?


----------



## dothackzero (Nov 29, 2008)

Basiclly he just gave me the test, asked a few questions about if I was having symtoms for colon cancer, I said no to all of them. Then he was basiclly telling me I was too young to worry about it.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Which is true - I'm glad you are finally saying that!Seriously - I'm only 22, and even though I begged for a colonscopy to make sure it was just IBS and nothing else, I NEVER thought about cancer. It's just waaay too young for that to be an option, especially when my parents don't have it!Just take it day by day, and note what you want to bring up at your next appointment. I do that anyways, because sometimes I always manage to forget to ask something!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I just had to butt in to say that I can really see a difference in your posts, DHZ. It seems like you are really working on your anxiety and obsessive thoughts. Just had to tell you that! It's very nice to see, and I'm hoping you can feel a difference from it too!


----------

